

Global flight-path maps - EA
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22690684

======
EA
The author used "a combination of python, arc and illustrator, with python
doing the actual work for arcmap." -
[https://twitter.com/MichaelMarkieta/status/33935004333520076...](https://twitter.com/MichaelMarkieta/status/339350043335200768)

